# Pulse Nightclub Mass Shooting



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 12, 2016)

*Prayers and condolences for the friends, 
families, and LGBT communities involved. 

**
*​


----------



## Tired (Jun 12, 2016)

A horrible occurrence. I heard about it this morning over breakfast with my mother- I can't believe it. Sadly the club was so loud that no one heard the initial shots fired, which is how the man was able to shoot, kill, and injure so many.


----------



## aurora borealis (Jun 12, 2016)

According to the National Post this is the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history. Currently there are 50 dead, 53 injured. Rest in peace.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 12, 2016)

*And please no one make this into a debate about why this happened. It's not the time for it.*

It's about (at least) fifty kids who won't be coming back to their homes or classes, won't get to have one more hug or kiss from their boyfriend/girlfriend/parents. All because they just wanted to go out and enjoy Pride with their friends and listen to some music. One of them was probably thrilled his fake ID got him in, and there were surely a lot of first dates. I'm sure for a bunch of them it was one if not their first time going out for Pride.

It's about a hundred families and boyfriends and girlfriends who still may have no idea for hours if their loved one is coming back to them. And knowing if they get that lucky, none will ever be the same again. Any of them that was still a kid at heart yesterday will never be again. And the ones who are in hospital know they're gonna be okay suddenly realizing they have no idea what's happened to their friends, if they're okay.

It's about that mother whose son's last texts somehow wound up plastered on the internet which I wish I hadn't seen.

So, everyone, just light a candle or whatever it is you do to mourn the loss, both of life and once more of innocence and innocents.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 12, 2016)

Added:
Oneblood has lifted restrictions on donations based on sexual orientation, in addition:

* Anyone in Orlando or has followers from the area please*!AB, O+ and O- blood donors needed ASAP!!! Due to the shooting overnight, the hospital and blood bank is critically low right now for donated blood. If you are able, please go this morning to donate at one of the locations below. This valuable gift you can give is a direct way to help those injured from this tragic incident. The Orange, Osceola, and Seminole locations open today are:


Orlando - West Michigan Donor Center
345 West Michigan St #106
Orlando, FL 32806
Phone: 407-835-5500
Fax: (407) 835-5505
Sun: 7:00 AM - 2:00 PM


Orlando - Main Donor Center
8669 Commodity Circle
Orlando, FL 32819
Phone: (407) 248-5009
Fax: (407) 455-7570
Sun: 7:00 AM - 1:00 PM


Apopka Donor Center
131 North Park Ave
Apopka, FL 32703
Phone: (407) 884-7471
Fax: (407) 884-7475
Sun: 9:00 AM - 3:00 PM


Kissimmee Donor Center
1029 North John Young Pkwy
Kissimmee, FL 34741
Phone: (407) 847-5747
Fax: (407) 847-9605
Sun: 8:00 AM - 2:00 PM


Oviedo Donor Center
1954 West 426 #1100
Oviedo, FL 32765
Phone: (407) 588-1291
Fax: (407) 365-9982
Sun: 7:00 AM - 3:00 PM


Lake Mary Donor Center
105 Waymont Ct #101
Lake Mary , FL 32746
Phone: (407) 322-0822
Fax: (407) 328- 1119
Sun: 8:00 AM - 2:00 PM


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 12, 2016)

What a horrible thing to happen. R.I.P and all condolences to all the families, friends and innocents involved.

: (


----------



## Winston (Jun 12, 2016)

I feel physically and spiritually ill after hearing this.  This kind of evil is simply impossible to understand.

I'm so angry, yet I try not to let the evil win by embracing the anger.  I will instead pray, and weep for the lives needlessly cut short.


----------



## Sam (Jun 12, 2016)

Every news station is saying: "Mass shooting at a gay nightclub in Florida". 

It was a nightclub. They were people. Regardless of whether they were white, black, gay, straight, lesbian, bisexual, whatever. They were people. And no person deserves to die like that. 

Strength to the families of the victims, and to the survivors who are now injured, scarred for life, or both.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 12, 2016)

Too gutted and pissed off for words. All that... for hate.


----------



## afk4life (Jun 12, 2016)

I just gotta say something more. I'm looking at the ages of some of them it's pretty likely this is how the parents find out their kids were gay. And there's still bodies in there, and it's gotta be like the worst definition of hell for the EMTs and cops to try and figure out who they were while all those phones were going off around them from family trying to reach them.


----------



## am_hammy (Jun 13, 2016)

This hurts my heart. I will never understand this awful mentality and tragedy. Who ever will really? My thoughts and heart go out to those deeply affected by this.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 13, 2016)

So much illogical hatred and so many left to grieve and wonder why.  
So many weep at the senseless of it, including I.


----------



## escorial (Jun 13, 2016)

some people just want to see the world burn..............


----------



## msjhord (Jun 13, 2016)

Still can't wrap my head around it.  Disagree with people's lifestyles or politics or taste in music or hair color or a thousand other things all you want.  But that doesn't give you license to end them.


----------



## RowanBlack (Jun 28, 2016)

To be frank I don't normally let these things bother me that much. They always bother me and I get depressed and normally I'm able to get over them pretty quick. But not this one. I'm not saying its worse than any of the other but it hit me harder. It may be because it was so close to home as I live relatively close by to where it was. I didn't know anyone who died but I know people who frequented that club. I knew three people who had plans to go there that night but canceled last minute. I'm not one to cry over mass disasters. I cried once at sandy hook but I've cried several times at this tragedy.


----------



## The Green Shield (Jul 1, 2016)

msjhord said:


> Still can't wrap my head around it.  Disagree with people's lifestyles or politics or taste in music or hair color or a thousand other things all you want.  But that doesn't give you license to end them.


Unfortunately, some people feel that their opinions make them some sort of grand judge, jury, and executioner and are thus entitled to do what they please.  What's worse is that politicians would then use tragedies like this to further their own political agendas rather than think of the victims who lost their lives to this senselessness. 

Indeed, humans can be such disgusting, inhumane monsters. That's why we must, as Mr. Rodgers once said, look for the helpers because _they_​ represent the goodness in humanity.


----------

